# 10.0.1.1 inaccessible ?



## MacEskis (3 Décembre 2005)

Bin... tout est dans le titre.  Je n'arrive pas à accéder à mon routeur Linksys WRT54G depuis mon ordi.
Quand je te tape l'adresse dans Safari elle refuse de s'ouvrir alors que ça fonctionne pour tout le reste (Internet, échange entre ordis...).
Une idée ?
Config : Tiger 10.4.3 ; la dernière suite Intego (Netbarrier...).


----------



## wip (5 Décembre 2005)

Tu es sur de l'adresse ? C'est pas plutot un truc du genre 198.168.0.1 ?

wip


----------



## MacEskis (5 Décembre 2005)

Oui, c'est bien en 10.0... j'avais du changer à cause du firmware du routeur Linksys WRT54G qui ne trouvait pas l'airport.  Et j'avais lu sur un forum qu'en faisant ce changement cela résolvait le problème, et ce fut le cas.  Mais maintenant, des mois plus tard, je n'arrive plus à ouvrir cette satanée page du routeur.

J'ai pris un screenshot.  C'est bien en 10.0 ...

Bizarre, bizarre.
Serait-ce une histoire de protection quelconque (firewall...) ? Faut que je trouve, c'est assez énervant.
Tentative via WinXP également infructueuse.


----------



## NightWalker (5 Décembre 2005)

Tu as essayé de pinger 10.0.1.1 ?  à priori il devrait répondre puisque c'est l'adresse de la passerelle...

Tu as essayé avec Intego désactivé ???


----------



## MacEskis (5 Décembre 2005)

"Pingage" sans aucun problème, aucuns "packets" de perdus.
Pour Intego, j'y avais pensé pais vu que cela ne fonctionne plus non plus via WinXP sous Norton,
alors que j'y accédais par là, avant de passer de ce côté-ci de la Force  
C'est assez   mais une solution l'on trouvera


----------



## NightWalker (5 Décembre 2005)

Oui mais justement, est-ce que dans la configuration actuelle, que ce soit Intego ou Norton, est-ce qu'il n'autorise pas certaines adresses seulement ?  Est-ce que tu peux réessayer en désactivant les firewall...


----------



## MacEskis (6 Décembre 2005)

C'est une idée, là, je file au boulot, le test sera pour ce soir.


----------



## MacEskis (6 Décembre 2005)

Bon bin... j'ai honte :rose: tu avais tout simplement raison, c'était Intego qui bloquait l'accès.
Là, en le désactivant ça fonctionne parfaitement.  Sauf que je me suis une ch'tite frayeur, vu que le mot de passe était euh... oublié... mais ouf... après une fouille en règle de moult carnets il fut retrouvé 
Merci à toi Night   (à charge de revanche, mais étant un jeune switcher, mes connaissances sont assez lmitées, donc tu risques de l'attendre longtemps  )
Et le plus marrant dans tout ça c'est que je ne sais plus pourquoi je devais accéder au routeur... mdr !


----------



## NightWalker (6 Décembre 2005)

MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> Et le plus marrant dans tout ça c'est que je ne sais plus pourquoi je devais accéder au routeur... mdr !


c'est quand même le comble...


----------



## MacEskis (6 Décembre 2005)

Oui, d'ailleurs, ou je change de pseudo ou je repasse sous Windows


----------



## NightWalker (6 Décembre 2005)

Gardes ton pseudo alors...


----------

